# Metal to Wood adhesive



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

wasn't sure where to ask this one...
i have a large, 22' table that i'm making some repairs on. the three rounded legs are constructed out of 3/4" plywood with some modest solid blocking inside. i've made some 3/16" steel plates with holes along the perimeter which will be affixed to the bottom of the legs where there is no blocking (just the 3/4" ply) using truss head screws. 
i'm hoping to get a little more grab out of this connection between the steel and wood than to rely on just the screws. i was going to add some devcon epoxy rated for wood and metal, but i'm not overly confident that this will help. any suggestions?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh ya. That will work. I've used epoxy for many uses. If it can hold rebar into rock it can handle wood to metal. Just read the spec sheet to make sure that brand is suited for the application.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

liquid nails!!:thumbup:what do i win?:clap:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

:nerd:


Tom Struble said:


> liquid nails!!:thumbup:what do i win?:clap:


:hammer:
:laughing::wacko:


----------



## bigdifficultme (Feb 28, 2006)

I clean the metal with denatured alcohol and use PL premium. Make a sample then try to remove the metal. The plywood will fail before the PL joint does.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

Silicone


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I also suggest to clean the metal with denatured alcohol and use PL premium.

Ive done it in the past without problems


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Definetly exoxy! :whistlingIt has a far higher tensile strength, with excellent bonding.  It's why it's used to repair foundations.
Joe


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i used the epoxy and each plate had about a dozen 3" screws in it so i'm pretty confident it's not going anywhere. this thing is a beast, like 500 pounds and probably an 80 sq. ft. top.
think i'll try the pl premium next time since that is something i always have on hand and the cleanup/working time makes it an easier choice.


----------

